# what should i feed bichirs



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

i have two bichir but i am tired of buying feeder for the is there any other things i can fed them?


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

I have heard of bichirs feeding off pellets but you'll need to train them to do so by starving before that.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

You do not need to starve them often they readily take pellets, 
Try Hakari Cichlid gold pellets always worked great for me,

You can also feed them Frozen silversides, Grass shrimp, cut fish fillet,
Beef heart, Tetra "Jumbomin" sticks, Live worms, Young crayfish,
Bait store minnows,and bait Leeches.

Some say and do feed their fish
Frozen grocery store shrimp I question this as to nutritional value
But it is an option.

What species of Bichir are you feeding?


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

polypterus sengegalus... cant spell it
the common one


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Teflondon....

_Polypterus senegalus_ is one of the most active of all the bichirs and is also very easy to feed. The list that Polypterus posted is excellent. I'll add to it a couple of items: Hikari Carnivore Pellets, frozen or freeze-dried shrimp and frozen bloodworms (for smaller Polypterids) are excellent food choices. I also agree that you shouldn't have to starve your fish to get them to eat other foods. I rarely feed my bichirs live feeder fish at all for the simple reason that most feeders are raised under less than optimal conditions and frequently bring in all sorts of diseases and parasites. For me it simply isn't worth the risk or the extra effort to use feeder fish....especially when my bichirs love frozen silversides (thawed out first, of course) so much.

-Joe


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

My senagalus takes cichlid pelluts, no training necessary. They are'nt even the sinking type of pelluts. I mostly feed the bichir live worms, mostly giant mealworms. I put feeder fish in there sometimes but the bichir is too blind and stupid to catch a feeder before the pike cichlid gets to it. Even when I satiate the pike on food and drop a feeder in it takes the bichir forever, if ever to catch the fish. He is too funny, he reminds me of the stupid kid on the playground that every one else feels sorry for.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Just curious Poly, what is the difference in nutritional value for fish filets vs shrimp? I value your expertise and just wanted to understand your opinion on it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my bichir would accept all food sources I offered to it, but it particually loved prawns


----------



## lifeon22 (Feb 15, 2005)

my senegal is like a garbage disposal so far the only thing he wont eat is freeze dried tubifex worms

blood worms
shrimp pelets
feeders of any variety
earthworms

etc, etc, etc


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

mine loves Freeze dried tubifex worms, i also feed him freeze dried krill and blood worms. Im gonna pick up some beefheart and frozen brineshrimp/bloodworms this weekend see how he likes them.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Talk about bringing back the dead


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol i was searching through old Senegalus Threads.


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

> FEEDING & NUTRITION
> Now that you have a bichir what does it eat? In their natural habitat bichirs normally eat small fish,various insect larvae and invertabrates.Bichirs are generaly non agressive ambush predators but also oppurtunistic scavengers.Objects to big to be consumed whole are often "deathrolled" till
> small parts are twisted and ripped off the carcass.The key here is to balance the diet thru a variety
> of foods with an eye on total nutrition.A varied diet is a good diet for your fish and yourself.
> ...


source: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=290056


----------

